# Medial Reefing



## reichtina320 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello,

Has anyone coded open medial reefing?  If so, what code(s) are you using?

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Oct 1, 2008)

dont hold me to it, but check 27422 (pulling from memory )


----------



## smcbroom (Oct 1, 2008)

27422 is also what I would use based on the "reefing" procedure.


----------



## reichtina320 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks!  Appreciate your time to respond.


----------

